# When and If LSD is needed?



## ckykm (Apr 22, 2003)

I'm having trouble finding a 240 with an LSD. I was wondering is it really needed, because I am planning on running 240hp max for a couple months. I am making a list of mods, and calculating my costs, so I dont over budget, and I was just wondering if the LSD is needed at the time and the amount of HP I will be running. If I dont that will free up alot of money for other mods, including my clutch kit, which is just and OEM SR20DET replacement. (Oh and is the clutch kit also needed, or recommended higly?)

Thanks


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

look for a s13 w/ super hicas (4wheel steering) those came with lsd's. 240hp at the crank or wheels?? no matter.. whether or not if you need a lsd depends on how you're gonna drive this car. if it's just gonna be a daily driver, probably no. but if you're going to take your car to the track for drifting/quarter miles, it's really up to you (meaning, if you want to spend the money). yes, the clutch is recommended with a sr swap..especially if you're going to be putting out around 250hp


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

if you go turbo its essential


----------

